# URGENT Gorgeous Young Gal at Robeson....



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

*URGENT*​*

Permission to Crosspost. We have this posted at LRR also


gorgeous young gal at Robeson-please help* 


Sweet little girl. Approx. 45 pounds


*Available 6/4 , Last Day 6/9 , Id#39544*
This sweet young thing is in BIG trouble since there is little chance she will get out alive from Robeson.
Could we put our efforts together and save her???? 


The shelter is open M-F, 8am to 5pm. *Please have ID# available when contacting the shelter about a pet listed on this site. Adoptions are 'first come, first served'...no animals are held. *You may also contact a shelter volunteer at [email protected] for information about a pet or possible transport assistance. You must contact the shelter or shelter volunteer BEFORE 8am on the last day if you find a pet that you are interested in. 
Adoption fee is $25 and includes rabies vaccination if the pet is of age. Please understand that this is an animal control facility and as such, these pets have had no medical treatment. It is highly recommended that a newly adopted pet be seen by a veterinarian ASAP and that the pet be isolated from other pets for a period of two weeks--especially from other unvaccinated and especially young animals.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I emailed 
Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte (GRRCC)
Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.
Neuse River Golden Retriever Club/Rescue
Triad Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc

Though, I think if others e-mailed them too it would help.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm not sure how anyone works at these places. I wish I knew people in that area.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I know I couldn't work there. I would be depressed.


----------



## LullaBelle (Apr 24, 2009)

Isn't there anyone located in that area who can get her out of there TODAY?! Where exactly is that place located??


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

Hey guys I believe someone is trying to get this girl pulled. Not positive though. Chances are at this facility she is HW+. If she is pulled we will be looking for donations (whatever you can give even if its a couple of dollars). I will post as soon as I get word and am able. Any help is appreciated. Thanks! Thank you Finntastic for emailing rescues. I know I could never work there and there is a good chance ASPCA would come after me for having to many animals at one time.


----------



## LullaBelle (Apr 24, 2009)

I emailed the rescue organizations too and then decided to call Robeson and inquire about her. This guy said that they don't have a golden retriever as described like that at all. He said she may have been adopted already because he'd know if there was a golden retriever there. He said he hasn't seen a golden retriever or anything that looks like one in the past 5 days. What's going on??


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

LullaBelle said:


> I emailed the rescue organizations too and then decided to call Robeson and inquire about her. This guy said that they don't have a golden retriever as described like that at all. He said she may have been adopted already because he'd know if there was a golden retriever there. He said he hasn't seen a golden retriever or anything that looks like one in the past 5 days. What's going on??


I will find out. I hope you are right. Someone else is working on her though so I am just helping to get the word out. In some instances though you can speak to 6 different people and get 6 different answers and that is where dogs sometimes fall through the cracks. I will relay info though, thank you.


----------



## LullaBelle (Apr 24, 2009)

Katie "Bird" said:


> I will find out. I hope you are right. Someone else is working on her though so I am just helping to get the word out. In some instances though you can speak to 6 different people and get 6 different answers and that is where dogs sometimes fall through the cracks. I will relay info though, thank you.


Please keep us updated. This dog is going to be on my mind constantly until I know what's happened to her.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, keep us posted please. I'll be able to donate a little something if need be.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I got an email that they are supposed to be holding her for us. They are trying to set up transport to pull her tomorrow morning.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

This is the latest posted right at an hour ago on LRR:

Just received this:

Hey! Just wanted to let you know that I got a confirmation tonight that golden retriever rescue is going to pull Puddin' tomorrow. If you are still interested in making a donation towards her rescue, the contact for them is [email protected] . Thanks so much! 

Tina



Great new on this girl! Thank you guys for helping get the word out on this her. She is now one step closer to getting her forever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*She is adorable*

Puddin is just adorable!!
Boy, what a TEAM you guys are!!!! Dog Angels!!!


----------



## LullaBelle (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow! How'd you guys manage that despite their claims that they didn't have a golden retriever there? I'm still scratching my head about this.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

LullaBelle said:


> Wow! How'd you guys manage that despite their claims that they didn't have a golden retriever there? I'm still scratching my head about this.


They may not have known what a GR was. JK (but sometimes its true, STS). Like I said in some instances you can speak to 6 different ppl and get 6 different answers. It is really sad. It could be a miltitude of reasons and Karen can probably answer better then I. Sometimes its:
-sometimes ppl call a yellow Lab a GR (happens to my Lab all the time)
-Shelter is very large and animals are coming and going
-Animals get moved around a good bit
-New volunteer helping and may not know
-poor bookkeeping
-POOR/LACK OF COMMUNICATION (this is a big one)
-sometimes its people who just dont care (this one really hurts to know)
-could have just come in the night before and not yet documented.
-site could have dog listed as GR mix and person you speak to may be going off memory but not not think dog in question looks like GR mix so says "no nothing like that here".

Karen any more to add.....

One of the girls on LRF had to speak to 3 diff ppl to confirm a lab was still at a shelter because they kept telling her it wasn't. 
This is another reason to never post a dog as being rescued just upon heresay unless you are 100%. I think I mentioned something about this in the 'Golden Mix at Spalding'....thread. If ppl see a dog listed as rescued they will pull there efforts and start working on another dog. I shutter to think how many times that has happened. 

Again, Karen any more to add or any other pros want to add to this?

I have only been doing htis a short while so this is all very new to me but I have learned SO MUCH from these guys!

It is stressful and you feel like you are always behind but it is so rewarding. I like to call it POSITIVE STRESS


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Way to go! Another life saved. Thank you.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Just an update. She is at the rescue's vet, so she is safe. She does have HW and hooks.


----------

